# Fisch verliert Farbe!?!



## MonaNelly (2. Sep. 2007)

meine ruthild - ein gelber __ goldfisch - verliert seit letzem jahr ihre farbe, warum passiert das? mein shubukin sybille hat auch schon den großen roten fleck auf dem rücken verloren.
bei ruthild hat es letzes jahr damit angefangen, dass sich die flossen entfärbt haben und nun wird es immer mehr 

die 3 goldfische und der koi mortimer erstrahlen noch in voller pracht!


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe!?!*

Hallo.

Das Fische ihre Farbe verlieren, kann durchaus schon mal passieren.
Guckst Du hier. 

Was ich allerdings noch anmerken möchte: Koi sind eigentlich Schwarmfische und werden dazu noch richtig groß.
Und dafür ist der Teich mit 500Litern definitiv zu klein. Gib Mortimer in ein größeres Zuhause ab oder bau den Teich größer.
Auf Dauer wird er Dich sonst irgendwann "verlassen", ganz sicher aber nicht an Altersschwäche.......


----------



## MonaNelly (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe!?!*

stimmt es also nicht, dass sich die fische der teichgröße anpassen? mir wurde gesagt, dass er so klein bleib.

wegen dem teich vergrößern: ich kämpfe schon lange, einen größeren teich zu bekommen, aber das ist wohl leider vergeblich

ach ja: mir wurde in einem anderen forum geraten, mal solches "farb-futter" zu kaufen, das soll viele vitamine haben. solche fische kommen von schlechten züchtern!?!


----------



## karu (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Fisch verliert Farbe!?!*

Farbfutter ist sicher eine gute Sache. Ich verwende das auch für meine Shubunkins und Goldfische. 
Daran, dass sich die Farben ändern, wirst du jedoch nichts machen können. Das passiert während des Wachstums. 
Mein ältester __ Shubunkin Fritz kam zu mir als relativ unscheinbarer kleiner Fisch mit viel Rot, und diffusen schwarzen und helleren Flecken. Mittlerweile ist er wunderschön schwarz/blau/rot/weiß gefleckt. Sogar die Augen haben unterschiedliche Farben! Und die Flossen sind wild gefleckt. 
Im Gegensatz dazu hat mein __ Goldfisch Otto - anfangs roter Rücken und weißer Bauch - seine Farbpracht verloren und hat mittlerweile nur noch rote Augen, einen kleinen roten Fleck am Kopf, und auf Rücken- und Schwanzflosse auch nur noch angedeutete Spuren von Rot. Der wird vielleicht mal ganz fad weiß.
Mein Baby- Shubunkin Peter (ca. 11 bis 12 Wochen alt) ändert sich täglich!! Da hab ich noch gar keine Ahnung was herauskommen wird.

Also mach dir keine Gedanken und freu dich darüber dass ein einziger Fisch dir so viel Spannung und Veränderung bringen kann


----------

